# Quincy Police Association



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

I got a call from a Tim Sullivan last night looking for a donation to the Quincy Police Association.

I called the Quincy PD and they said they were "legit" as opposed to the many scams going around) which I take to mean they registered with the Quincy Police.

I am familiar with the Quincy Police Patrol Officer's Association, but this one seems to be different and I could not find anything out about them on line. Who are they, why are there two police associations in Quincy and what do they do? (Tim explained their current project on an internet safety kit for parents.) Is anyone here involved in this one. I know Delta784 was president of the other.


----------



## mpr4601 (Mar 24, 2007)

I don't know Quincy's specific situation, but we have a regular patrolman union, and a separate "benefit association" that does more involving retired officers, death benefits etc, that the regular union doesn't deal with.

Just looked it up, these may be the ones doing a fundraiser you're asking about.

Quincy Police Mutual Aid Association - Purpose


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. 

I also found links to the Mutual Aid one, but the telemarketer (Tim) was very specific about making the check out to the Quincy Police Association" (only). He did not say to make it to the Quincy Policy Mutual Aid Association.

I think anyone can call themselves the Quincy Police Association but that does not mean they are an association of policeman or that they do good things for the police or that the police would like to have done.

As I said I cannot find anything about them on the internet. 

We are careful and selective about who we donate money to, and need to know who they are, what they do with it and how much of it goes to administration versus "good works.".


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

I know this might sound crazy, so bear with me. But have you tried picking up the phone and calling Quincy PD with your questions?


----------



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

If you are in doubt, don't give them any $.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

As mentioned in my first post I did call the Quincy police department, and they said that they had registered but that does not mean they were vetted as being a worthy cause as i think anyone can register. I don't know anyone in the Quincy police so I don't have anyone to give me the kind of information I thought I could get here.

Anyway, I have resolved my dilemma so this thread can be closed.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

If Woody had gone STRAIGHT to the Police this never would have happened...........


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Sniper said:


> If Woody had gone STRAIGHT to the Police this never would have happened...........


lmao: I had a flashback and could actually hear the guy's voice who used to say that decades ago.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

QPPOA Quincy Police Patrol Officers Assoc. is collecting through a fund rasing agency but unfortunatly some of these workers get a little pushy or bend the truth. Saying the money goes to DARE or mcgruff, it is used for student book grants and the such.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

As is typical when telemarketers call I was in the middle of something else. When the caller thanked me for donating before I remembered donating to the Quincy Police before as it was the reason I joined this forum, (but I don't remember the exact name and am now surprised to find there are three police associations in Quincy) - and so I didn't ask many questions but when I went to check my records I found the name was different was different and I had not asked enough questions about this new group and had no good way to contact them - we always ask new ones to send info in the mail. 

I do not like that the caller told me I had previously contributed to the group for whom he was calling when I now know I had not.

If I like a group enough to donate to them I trust them to decide how to spend the money. I trust(ed) Delta784 to spend it wisely. I don't absolutely need to know it's for DARE, a dinner, or a yearbook.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

OCKS said:


> QPPOA Quincy Police Patrol Officers Assoc. is collecting through a fund rasing agency but unfortunatly some of these workers get a little pushy or bend the truth. Saying the money goes to DARE or mcgruff, it is used for student book grants and the such.


Also, they take better then 60% of the funds that they raise. Give them nothing.You want to donate, go to your local PD and give them a check directly.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I personally don't deal with those "non-profit" telemarketers anymore. 

The last straw for me was a few years ago when one of those douchebags called asking for donations for my own dept's Relief Association and hung up like an asshole when I told him I dontated through this weeks payroll deduction, and I'd be happy to hand a check to the association president when I left for work in a half hour. 

After talking to some other people, they get like what, 70% of the donation? 

For a few months, I'd get about three calls a week. I dontated to one thing, and then I found myself on calling lists for shit like "The Nevada Firefighter's Extended Family Testicular Cancer Association". They finally stopped calling after I stopped donating for aabout a year and a half. 

No thanks, I'll donate directly.


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

I give NOTHING over the phone. Like others have said call the charity of your choice if you're inclined to make a donation. Besides it shouldn't take a phone call from a faceless voice if you're seeking to make a donation.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

This situation needs to be seriously addressed. Unions are out there soliciting money using various "professional" organizations.

If we can't run these things ourselves, which obviously we can't, we need to seriously consider other money raising endeavors.

Unions are hiring fund raisers, who in turn subcontract to other fund raisers, and things have gotten ugly.

We as the police, do not need some civilian calling the local public and pressuring them into giving money, especially the elderly.

It is not working...


----------

